# New National record



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got a call from Texas
Tommy Farmer broke his current National record with the 150 gr. weight He hit a record cast of 840 ft and proceeded to break that record with a cast of 859 ft
Congratulations Tommy.
Bob


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

well damn, way to go little bro.
charlie


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

big brother said:


> well damn, way to go little bro.
> Charlie


 well said charlie


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

congrats..


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SteveZ said:


> Wow!!!


Indeed. Congrats Tommy!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was wondering how long it would take to hit the boards....LOL Good Job Tommy!!!!


----------



## wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

congrats tommy, hope to see you and thekingfeeder friday.


----------



## wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

what type and length rod was he useing.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

He hit the big cast so far with his Zziplex m427 SU if I am not mistaken.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations Tommy! Well done indeed!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Freakin Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> He hit the big cast so far with his Zziplex m427 SU if I am not mistaken.


He hit it with his TTR. If I remember right...


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

congrats Tommy , I guess that hi swing is kinda working out LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Team Buddhahead said:


> He hit it with his TTR. If I remember right...


I am sure he will clear it up when he gets on here, but I thought he told me his ttr wasn't feeling right so he brought out his 427 and 5500 combo. But, since you were there, obviously you are in a MUCH better position to know. I was stuck in NC in front of my rod lathe.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations Tommy , great to see you hitting the bug numbers that you have worked so hard for. : - )


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Great job Tommy! I can't wait to see what you do next weekend in Shallotte!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

you the man!
i guess watching all your videos paid off.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Team Buddhahead said:


> He hit it with his TTR. If I remember right...


So many records... The first time he beat the National record, it was the 427, then when he broke it again later, it was his TTR. We both were right, sorta. When I talked to him on the phone, it was after the first break. He texted the 2nd break and I, e'hem, ASSUMED it was with the same equipment.  Good call Gary.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go man


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job Tommy!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

WOW - talk about starting the tourny year out right !

Congrats - Tommy !!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

That's hitting it! Way to go Tommy.

LarryB


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Congratulations Tommy!

That's really great. You're setting a good example for all those younger kids. 

Don


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Tommy stop holding back and let one fly next time.... Great Job!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow!


----------

